# P0311,P0711,C0800: 2000 Audi A6 Avant 2.8L V6



## SilverDropTopGT (May 1, 2007)

Well i just picked up a baby-freindly Audi Avant for myself. I have a generic scanner and these are the codes it pulled 
I have searched but couldnt find anyone on here with similar codes 
The car seems to drive without a problem no werid shifting/noise etc. no power lose etc. 

P0311 Misfire on Cylinder 11 
P0711 Transmission Temperature Sensor Perfomance A 
C0800 Transfer Box [C0800 - Device Power #1 Circuit Malfunction] 
C0C00 [Pending] 

I think im going to need vag com to help me in resolve this matter. As i could erase these code with a generic scanner 

Anyone have experience with these codes and what did you do to correct it?


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

PO711 there is a problem with your sensor that monitors temperature in your transmission, possibly it is electrical problem could be bad wire or bad sensor malfunction

PO311 has number or relation , mostly igintion/fuel, could of happen because bad gas or bad fuel cap or not tight enough, what fuel are you using ?

I don't know if the tool you have erase these code, and then I would drive and check them in next couple days and see if they return 

other codes I don't know what they are..


----------

